# NORCAR's schedule update for US Indoor Champs week!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Nov. 21st : Saturday, "US Indoor Champs Warm-up Race" (doors open 8am, race 1pm)
Nov. 22nd : Sunday, practice: 9am - 6pm
Nov. 23rd : Monday, practice: noon - 9pm
Nov. 24th : Tuesday, practice: noon - 9pm


Practice fee $15 per day
Race fee, standard club fee, $20


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

any practice dates this week? (November 16th - 20th) - How about a Wednesday night practice?!?!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> any practice dates this week? (November 16th - 20th) - How about a Wednesday night practice?!?!


We're holding off till this weekend and next week for practice. 

Need to get some rest in before the craziness of the Indoor Champs starts.

Besides my wife won't let me go to the track tonight


----------

